# my cats



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

pretty Porsha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww Porsha is very pretty, and love her name._


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

What a bonny girl she's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think i will get a tortie wegie next time, when there is a next time, she's lovely. what is her temprement like?


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

she is very active, and the most independant of my Forest Cats, she is quite small for a Forest but has a big personality and a big coat. She likes nothing more than cuddling up under the covers when you go to bed. She is a hunter and although my garden is enclosed she still manages to kill numerous we birds.. The ginger is her full brother and out of same litter


----------



## Bonnie14 (Jun 20, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning!!  xx


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

thank you , she is a cutie


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh more wegies! I like them! I love how everyone took pictures of their wegies in the snow when we had it, just in case we never had it again.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

charliecat12 said:


> thank you , she is a cutie


love her colour


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!!! She is sooo beautiful, I love torties!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what do you call her, a blue cream and white tortie?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, they are all beautiful xx_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

she is stunningly beautiful, but so are the others.
michelle x


----------



## charliecat12 (Jun 19, 2012)

she is beautiful xx


----------



## Mindagap (Jun 20, 2012)

She is stunning!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

has the breeder got a picture of porsha as a kitten on her website?


----------

